# Concealed side mount throttle control



## andy race (Jan 15, 2018)

may not be pretty but it functions, used electrical PVC as spacers so i could us the shifter that came with he motor, hope pic's up load


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ck "net 30" post


https://www.microskiff.com/threads/20-willy-roberts.47006/page-3


----------



## SnookNocker (May 15, 2018)

I run that stock "uflex" setup in my skiff. I have a VERY small console that requires the cables enter vertically into the bottom of the unit. There is quite a bit of adjustment in many areas to get it "just where you want it". It is tricky and takes some work, but it can be done to make it work properly. I also had the same problem in regards to shifts. Especially in Reverse? The shifts were not positive and I always found myself listening to the engine instead of "feeling it in the shifter"... Again, all in the setup. I also use Teleflex turn signal style stalks for trim and jack.

I'm pretty sure I don't have to swing it 180 degrees? That just sounds ridiculous. I'll check it to be sure.

In all honesty.... When I assembled the boat a few years ago, I remember rigging this shifter to be a PITA. Especially on the "engine side". I still don't have the positive "click" in Reverse. But, everything else is great and it has been a great shifter so far. I really like the slim design and how it's all concealed inside the console. I just make sure that if I have passengers in the boat, that they avoid that side of the boat while under way and use the other side for safety.

If you would like pics of the setup, let me know and I'll post them, PM them or email them.

Good luck!

AJ


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

SnookNocker said:


> I run that stock "uflex" setup in my skiff. I have a VERY small console that requires the cables enter vertically into the bottom of the unit. There is quite a bit of adjustment in many areas to get it "just where you want it". It is tricky and takes some work, but it can be done to make it work properly. I also had the same problem in regards to shifts. Especially in Reverse? The shifts were not positive and I always found myself listening to the engine instead of "feeling it in the shifter"... Again, all in the setup. I also use Teleflex turn signal style stalks for trim and jack.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I don't have to swing it 180 degrees? That just sounds ridiculous. I'll check it to be sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Dont know how i did that( added to snook nocker post) thx for the help


----------

